# No network on new rig with ANY livecd.

## arnvidr

I've tried a whole bunch of livecd's now, and I can't get any network on my new computer. I at first thought it was my NIC drivers that were bugged (discussion here), but I've since tried 2 other chipsets, and they all behave the same way. I've now disabled the onboard realtek card, and have a different card running, without any connection to the internet. Some info follows, please ask if there's anything else I could provide to shed some light on this.

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:F0:60:EA

          inet addr:169.254.6.92  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20f:3dff:fef0:60ea/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7285 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:78 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:473579 (462.4 Kb)  TX bytes:14124 (13.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:16
```

```
NET: Registered protocol family 16

---

NetLabel: Initializing

NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

---

NET: Registered protocol family 2

---

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

---

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1199311742.663:1): initialized

---

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

---

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.2.0

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Intel Corporation.

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE Network Driver - version 1.0.126-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

pcnet32.c:v1.33-NAPI 27.Jun.2006 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ThunderLAN driver v1.15

TLAN: 0 devices installed, PCI: 0  EISA: 0

ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

skge 1.11 addr 0xfebfc000 irq 16 chip Yukon rev 1

skge eth0: addr 00:0f:3d:f0:60:ea

---

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter driver 2.0c

---

uli526x: ULi M5261/M5263 net driver, version 0.9.3 (2005-7-29)

---

Fusion MPT LAN driver 3.04.05

---

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

---

skge eth0: enabling interface

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

---

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6121 (rev b1)

[b]04:00.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)[/b]

04:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)
```

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)

        Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

        Memory at febfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at feb00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>
```

Can't help but notice that question mark at the end of the last code-box. Any good ideas welcome!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arnvidr,

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:F0:60:EA

          inet addr:169.254.6.92  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0 
```

shows that the kernel has seen your card and that dhcpcd has tried to get an address but failed, its then allocated a link-local address to its self, which is no use to you.

There are several possible reasons :-

1. The card and your router have failed to negiotiate a link. Gigiabit cards and 100Mb routers don't always play well together.

The fix is to pass module options to the network module to fix the link speed and duplex settings. You can use ethertool to do this manually too.

2. more rarely, the NIC has gone into a deep sleep mode that the driver cannot awaken it from. This most often manifests itself when switching between OS without a power off. The NIC fails in the new OS. The fix is to power cycle the system.

3. some versions of dhcpcd appear to be broken for some users. Downgrade dhcped or try to allocate an IP manually.

----------

## arnvidr

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> arnvidr,
> 
> ```
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:F0:60:EA
> 
> ...

 

#2 is unlikely, as it's a brand new box, without OS.

#3 is unlikely since I've tried several different livecds

I'll look into #1 when I get some time, hopefully later today

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arnvidr,

Don't rule out 3 until you have tried manually setting an IP.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *arnvidr wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   3. some versions of dhcpcd appear to be broken for some users. Downgrade dhcped or try to allocate an IP manually. 
> 
> #3 is unlikely since I've tried several different livecds

 

...Try dhclient. If it works, make a note. Some boxes just don't like dhcpcd. Also verify that NIC support is enabled in your BIOS; some BIOSes today ship with the strangest options.

----------

## arnvidr

Didn't have time to play yesterday  :Sad: 

Will definitely try out ethertool and dhclient during the weekend.

And NeddySeagoon, as far as my knowledge allowed me to, I tried setting the ip manually, with the info I could gather from my other box at home, including adding the nameservers it had set up.

----------

## arnvidr

Okay, I didn't have time during the weekend  :Confused: 

Anyway, dhclient didn't seem to do much better than dhcpcd, just waiting for a response for a long time and then giving up. ethtool, on the other hand, gave some info about the NIC that were very different from my working box, so maybe you guys can find something there that needs attention.

```
Supported ports: [TP]

Supported link modes: 10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                      100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                      1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

Supports auto-negotiation: yes

Advertised link modes: 10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                       100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                       1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

Advertised auto-negotiation: yes

Speed: 100Mb/s

Duplex: Full

Port: Twisted Pair

PHYAD: 0

Transceiver: internal

Auto-negotiation: on

Supports Wake-on: pg

Wake-on: g

Current message level: 0x00000037 (55)

Link detected: yes
```

Now, the first thing I noticed was the port. It used a TP port, while my working box uses a MII port. Does that mean the cables are incompatible? Maybe I need something special to connect to the router?

Then there's the PHYAD: 0 thing. man says, if I remember correctly, that it stands for physical address? My working box has PHYAD: 32. Is that important?

Then, there's wake-on. My working box has this set to d, which seemingly ignores all possible wake-on it receives. I have no idea what the one the new box has means (Wake on MagicPacket(tm)) so I don't know if I should change it.

The last difference is the current message level, which on my working box is 7. I'm thinking this is not important, but I thought I'd throw it in there anyway.

So...any good ideas for me?

----------

## arnvidr

Am I allowed a bump? Maybe it's easier to get people to read the thread if I post a new thread with the latest (although a week old now) info?

----------

## cyrillic

Try adding "acpi=off" to the kernel line when you boot.

I have found some motherboards and some network cards are very picky when it comes to IRQ assignments.

----------

## arnvidr

Tried that, both stand-alone and together with turning it off in the BIOS, and no apparent change.  :Sad: 

Any have the expertise to comment on the ethtool output I posted above?

----------

